# Truck Fitout



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're thinking of a cap, I'd recommend either one without windows or a hard tonneau cover. Thinking theft here. No need to temp someone with stuff they can see.

Slideout trays are awesome, but just know that you'll need to park where you can slide it out. Also, if you don't park level, sliding out a heavily loaded tray will be like taking your own life in your hands. Sliding it back in will take two men and a boy.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a Pack Rat slide out tray and absolutely hate it. I would prefer this.


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> If you're thinking of a cap, I'd recommend either one without windows or a hard tonneau cover. Thinking theft here. No need to temp someone with stuff they can see.
> 
> Slideout trays are awesome, but just know that you'll need to park where you can slide it out. Also, if you don't park level, sliding out a heavily loaded tray will be like taking your own life in your hands. Sliding it back in will take two men and a boy.


I was thinking the same regarding theft. I had a tonneau cover on my old personal truck, my only concern is I'm not sure if I can fit everything in neatly, and how accessible it would be.
I've heard that about the slide out trays, which is one of the things making me question it... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

What about it do you hate? The limitations on pulling it out and pushing it back in easily, or is there something else?


LARMGUY said:


> I have a Pack Rat slide out tray and absolutely hate it. I would prefer this.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

"There's no excuse not to have XYZ" when you have a service truck, or so customers always think.

My thoughts--a cap is practically a necessity, it allows you to transport stuff 
without exposing them to the elements, it can be locked, etc. Tools and supplies do not belong in the back seat, it is a safety hazard if you were to get in an accident and it makes them visible to thieves.

External access to tools is far, far preferable to having to crawl into the dark hole and find things quickly. IMO, the ideal setup would be external tool access, use the inside for parts inventory.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd go for ladder rack and toolboxes on the side, I just stumbled across this one looking for a picture but I really like the looks of it: 










I'd add a small gang box and a set of ramps, plus good lock to secure the gang box to the bed. I'd leave the gang box back there all the time empty unless I needed the space for a generator or etc., just empty dry safe cargo space.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I'd go for ladder rack and toolboxes on the side, I just stumbled across this one looking for a picture but I really like the looks of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the looks of that a lot but when my BIL had a similar rig he was often shoveling snow out of it. Eventually he enclosed it.

There is something to be said for work caps with side access doors.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rora said:


> "There's no excuse not to have XYZ" when you have a service truck, or so customers always think.
> 
> My thoughts--*a cap is practically a necessity*, it allows you to transport stuff
> without exposing them to the elements, it can be locked, etc. *Tools and supplies do not belong in the back seat, it is a safety hazard* if you were to get in an accident and it makes them visible to thieves.
> ...


And I would disagree with a cap... Tough getting motors, cable, panels, etc in with a forklift or a crane with a top.. Not to mention getting them out you are like a dog having his way with a football... 


Get a restraining system for the backseat.. I've got tools, manuals, extra clothes and an air pack in my back seat and it's all roped in...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

This is what I use. Keeps my stuff dry, organized, and completely lockable. Ladder rack built into the top. It also has the option of a jet rack for a 6’ ladder in the back but I was too cheap to add it at the time. I might still do that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> And I would disagree with a cap... Tough getting motors, cable, panels, etc in with a forklift or a crane with a top.. Not to mention getting them out you are like a dog having his way with a football...
> 
> 
> Get a restraining system for the backseat.. I've got tools, manuals, extra clothes and an air pack in my back seat and it's all roped in...


It all depends on how much of that type work you do.

A 4' x 6' open trailer is a great thing to have when you need those type of things.

There is no way I'd have all that stuff in my backseat.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I was gonna do a slide out in my 150 but then just decided to carry less stuff, much easier.


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

Dark Knight said:


> This is what I use. Keeps my stuff dry, organized, and completely lockable. Ladder rack built into the top. It also has the option of a jet rack for a 6’ ladder in the back but I was too cheap to add it at the time. I might still do that.


This is the style of cap I was thinking about. I don't need a utility body, and I don't want to put side boxes or a ladder rack. I keep a 4' ladder in my truck, which is all I need 90% of the time. That other 10% I can strap a different ladder to the top of the cap. I don't carry any large equipment or materials so I don't really have a need for an open bed. I was thinking of the slide out tray so I can build some shelving to organize my tools and not have to climb in there to go fishing. I'm slowly switching over to the Milwaukee packout system, eventually the majority of my tools will be in those, so in theory I should be able to keep it pretty organized... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

Jlarson said:


> I was gonna do a slide out in my 150 but then just decided to carry less stuff, much easier.


Haha I always say that, but somehow I just keep throwing more into my truck! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

glen1971 said:


> And I would disagree with a cap... Tough getting motors, cable, panels, etc in with a forklift or a crane with a top.. Not to mention getting them out you are like a dog having his way with a football...
> 
> 
> Get a restraining system for the backseat.. I've got tools, manuals, extra clothes and an air pack in my back seat and it's all roped in...


One of my issues with keeping everything in the backseat is everything's always flying all over the place... What do you mean by restraining system? Just some bungee cords? What do you use? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like the looks of that a lot but when my BIL had a similar rig he was often shoveling snow out of it. Eventually he enclosed it.
> 
> There is something to be said for work caps with side access doors.


Yes! I'm sick of shoveling out the bed of my truck! [emoji35][emoji35]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

sparkee13 said:


> One of my issues with keeping everything in the backseat is everything's always flying all over the place... What do you mean by restraining system? Just some bungee cords? What do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've got one of these.. They definitely allow easy access on the ends, and with a carabiner clip, the middle area is easy too..

https://quarantinerestraints.com/our-products/interior-cargo-restraints/

Coming from one who's been in a rollover in a company truck, I'm glad I've got this in my truck now.. I didn't then, but didn't get hurt from the accident.. The contents of the truck box were scattered like a yard sale though..


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

glen1971 said:


> I've got one of these.. They definitely allow easy access on the ends, and with a carabiner clip, the middle area is easy too..


I've never seen that before - it's definitely more secure than bungee cords! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tell him to get you a van. I believe it snows in NJ right?


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

sbrn33 said:


> Tell him to get you a van.


Not a chance! I'll take the pickup with a full backseat over a van any day! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> This is what I use. Keeps my stuff dry, organized, and completely lockable. Ladder rack built into the top. It also has the option of a jet rack for a 6’ ladder in the back but I was too cheap to add it at the time. I might still do that.


I like this setup a lot. It's what I would use if I was forced to use a pickup.

I always talk about making shelves closer together because there is wasted space above the material on each shelf. This is an example of how you can fit a lot more stuff in there if you lowered the shelf and installed a 3rd one above it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I like this setup a lot. It's what I would use if I was forced to use a pickup.
> 
> I always talk about making shelves closer together because there is wasted space above the material on each shelf. This is an example of how you can fit a lot more stuff in there if you lowered the shelf and installed a 3rd one above it.


I’ve had a few different pickup setups and this is far and away the best I’ve used. Everything is right there easily accessible and I always know when I’m running low on something. 

3 shelves would be nice. I’m not sure if there was an option like that when I ordered it, but one option was no shelving and you could easily build your own in. 

I would suspect a transit van would still be the best option for working out of. Every year I get a little closer to switching. But I love trucks and 4x4, especially with the winters we have here.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I’ve had a few different pickup setups and this is far and away the best I’ve used. Everything is right there easily accessible and I always know when I’m running low on something.
> 
> 3 shelves would be nice. I’m not sure if there was an option like that when I ordered it, but one option was no shelving and you could easily build your own in.
> 
> I would suspect a transit van would still be the best option for working out of. Every year I get a little closer to switching. But I love trucks and 4x4, especially with the winters we have here.


I wouldn't give a high roof van up for anything else. 4 years in and still very happy.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I wouldn't give a high roof van up for anything else. 4 years in and still very happy.


I will likely end up in one before too long.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I like this setup a lot. It's what I would use if I was forced to use a pickup.
> 
> I always talk about making shelves closer together because there is wasted space above the material on each shelf. This is an example of how you can fit a lot more stuff in there if you lowered the shelf and installed a 3rd one above it.


I agree, when you have a shelf of bins 8" of open space above the bins is a real waste and makes zero sense.


----------



## SmartySparky (Dec 8, 2018)

I have been in the trade for 12 years now and always worked out of a truck. When the boss gave me my newest truck (2016 GMC long box 1500 with ARE contractor topper with side bins) I took alot of time to set it up. On the drivers side side bin I have six Milwaukee bins each labeled with what parts are in them. Passenger side has Hiliti drills, knock out kit, hole saw kit, lock out kit and numerous sets of prints. In the back I built a very heavy duty slide out that also has a rat pack on top of it. I hang my cords, ropes, fish tapes, etc on j hooks down the sides. IMO the only think that would be better is a 3/4 ton extended cab so I didn't have to stuff my clothes behind the seats or prints in the side. I will take some pics and upload tomorrow.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We use prisoner dividers in our Suburbans and Tahoes. If you roll over it will keep the sh!t in the back from crushing you.
http://troyproducts.com/product-category/front-partitions/








You can probably delete the gun locks.


----------

